# V-DAY Hypo Hatch



## N2TORTS (Feb 14, 2016)

Hugs...N'....Kisses... "Happy Valentines Day"....


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 14, 2016)

Better then a box of candy and a dozen roses


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 14, 2016)

That one is my Valentine day gift right? (that's the crazy Maggie talking) I've never bee too interested in RF, but those beautiful beings you put out are just likely to change my mind>...Beautiful animal, and cute too....


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 14, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> ...Beautiful animal, and cute too....



Yes JD is.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 14, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Yes JD is.




Maybe I need to see a pix of him. ...


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 15, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Better then a box of candy and a dozen roses


Well.....we need more Valentines...


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 15, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Maybe I need to see a pix of him. ...


Maggie ...most say "I wasn't kept "misted" enough when young"....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm so dumb!!! I didn't understand what you meant, hahahaha, then I saw mine and Jacqui's posts. Too funny. 
Maybe you need to start sleeping in either a hypobaric chamber or a closed chamber. 
Actually I was told you're pretty hot....tell your wife, that I'm an old lady without a filter on my mouth. If it's in my brain, it comes out my mouth... I mostly mean no harm. Someone had best put together a meeting to meet this tort. You can actually see the scarring. And if I have to drive $800 worth, some damn buddy better come and meet him...


----------



## Mantissa3 (Feb 15, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Hugs...N'....Kisses... "Happy Valentines Day"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 16, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm so dumb!!! I didn't understand what you meant, hahahaha, then I saw mine and Jacqui's posts. Too funny.
> Maybe you need to start sleeping in either a hypobaric chamber or a closed chamber.
> Actually I was told you're pretty hot....tell your wife, that I'm an old lady without a filter on my mouth. If it's in my brain, it comes out my mouth... I mostly mean no harm. Someone had best put together a meeting to meet this tort. You can actually see the scarring. And if I have to drive $800 worth, some damn buddy better come and meet him...


Ha Ha Ha .....Well Maggie , your always welcome to visit the Cove'....so give us a shout when your out West~


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 16, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Ha Ha Ha .....Well Maggie , your always welcome to visit the Cove'....so give us a shout when your out West~



You do realize that the State of Oregon IS on the West Coast, right???????


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 16, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> You do realize that the State of Oregon IS on the West Coast, right???????



i keep telling people this lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 16, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> You do realize that the State of Oregon IS on the West Coast, right???????


Oh yea... Up There ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~]> v^v


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 16, 2016)

smarta** men


----------



## Onidara (Feb 19, 2016)

That;s a nice one Jeff!


----------

